# Pushing files to Google Drive



## datentod (Dec 8, 2012)

```

```
I am trying to push a certain directory (FreeBSD server weekly backups) to google drive...
Anyone has any tips? The only way I can think of is to do a scheduled "pull" from a windows box which has google drive installed....


----------



## LeifD (Dec 8, 2012)

This might do the trick: http://www.freshports.org/net/googlecl/

http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/wiki/ExampleScripts


----------



## cbrace (Dec 8, 2012)

Grive? Perhaps it will compile under FreeBSD.


----------

